# iPhone 6 / Tethering / T-Mobile / Free



## Leon Z (Apr 25, 2015)

So here is my question?

I have a t-mobile iphone 6 IOS 8.3. I want to use a second iphone I own for internet & apps while not using the same phone I use for uber. Don't want to get another monthly plan with internet and do not want a phone from Uber as I am only driving 2-3 days a week.

T-mobile wants about $80 a month to unlock my tethering, now I know if I jailbreak my phone I can get an app from cydia but really didn't want to jailbreak my phone.

Anyone have any workarounds for this?

Thanks in advance...

And for some of the smart asses on here, yes I have searched the internet. No real working finds, thought maybe someone in the community here may have a fix for me.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Most Mobile Providers call this a Hotspot. It is either free up to your Data Plan or possibly needs to be turned on as an additional service. Or sometimes even though you have an "Unlimited Plan", your Mobile Provider may limit the Wi-Fi Hotspot Data.

You Create / Enable the Hotspot on your Smartphone. Assign a Password. Then connect through Wi-Fi just like signing in a Starbucks or your home Wi-Fi. Other methods but this is easy, or is for me. Usually you can connect multiple devices using your iphone Hotspot.

Again, should be free with T-Mobile (I'd think) as a Hotspot. I don't have T-Mobile so just winging i. Here are some links I found, hopefully they are helpful or someone else can offer better info?

T-Mobile Hotspot Info http://offers.t-mobile.com/tethering/admin/faq.jsp

Enable iphone 6 Hotspot: http://www.naldotech.com/how-to-enable-wifi-hotspot-on-iphone-6-6-plus-ios-8/

Enable iphone 6 Hotspot on T-Mobile: https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-15778


----------

